# pf firewall on virtual image?



## Mathurin (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm a total newb at this but want to get started with pf.  

Anyone see a problem with running pf firewall off of a virtual image?  Any problems that could affect it running, it's purpose, etc?


----------

